# Rlt 6 Military Style Qtz



## pg tips

*RLT Watch Co. - RLT 6 Quartz Military Style price Â£45*

Movement : ETA Quartz

Watch case : 37mm (Inc. Crown Guard) All steel case with screw on back. Mineral glass.

Dial: Black with calendar and luminous figures. Super luminova on all three hands.

Band: 18mm Nylon NATO Strap.

Brand new in box with 24 Months Mechanical warranty.

Here's Forum Member *Stan's* Review of the "6"

Well, here it is! The all new RLT 6 quartz military style watch.










The first thing that will happen is people trying to compare this watch with the redoubtable CWC G10. That would be unfair on all levels apart from appearance.

The G10 was made to fulfil the needs of the Armed Forces and would, no doubt, have cost the MOD a small fortune when procured.

The RLT6 is a military style quartz watch for public consumption and should be judged as such, so I will.

The dial is very similar to other mil style watches, easy to read with clean numerals and hands. The hands are a little wider than the CWCâ€™s and so are easier to see. The date aperture is at 3 oâ€™clock. A flat mineral crystal is fitted to the watch as standard.

The case is stainless steel with a brushed finish to add to the military appearance of the watch, the crown is heavily protected by the case as the photographs show. The watch back is screw on, also in steel.

My sample came fitted with a USA oiled leather strap.

Quartz will cause different emotions in different people. I donâ€™t have a problem with quartz and this movement will have come from a major manufacturer and will be as accurate as is expected of such a movement. I donâ€™t know if it is jewelled or if that is really significant.

So what is it like, you ask.

Worth every sodding penny of Â£45! It looks really well on my wrist and is a perfect size for me. I can make out the hands even with my specs off, thatâ€™s a bonus for me. If the lume stays bright all night I will be able to see the hands in bed ( I donâ€™t wear specs in bed which is a good thing these days).

The RLT6 is a very practical, good value for money wristwatch that many companies would sell at twice this price.

It looks well made and attractive on the leather strap but would also look equally good on a Nato.

Not an expensive watch, not a large or imposing watch but one that will find many friends amongst the watch loving public (us).

The manufacturer should be proud of this one too.










*Stan*


----------



## Griff

The quartz movement is an ETA, but it is not jewelled.

The informed opinion is that it is the electronics that pack in when a quartz movement goes down, not the moving parts, so the fact of not having jewelled moving components isn't the disaster as may be envisaged by some. Also, as the movements are one a second, there is hardly any wear incurred by comparison to a mechanical movement, so again, the omission of jewels is of secondary importance in preference to the reliability of the non moving electronic component of the watch.

It is hoped that being an ETA, the electronic element will be reliable, well proven, and tested.


----------



## Garry

Ok,

Convinced, just ordered one on an RLT Flieger........


----------



## Garry

........so the zero jewelled Miyota's can't be that bad then Griff....







....


----------



## Griff

Depends on your point of view!!!


----------



## Garry

Just winding you up, you old " bugger "..........







.........


----------



## Griff

I know.........it's cool man cool!!!!


----------



## Stan

That's why I like this place, you bunch of buggers (or whatever the plural is).


----------



## Griff

Do buggeroos come in twos

And buggerees in threes


----------



## Stan

Griff,

I'm not sure.









Perhaps the plural is a "shame" or a "pride" dependant on your view point?

I might stick with a "bunch".
















It fits, at least in this honourable place.


----------



## Garry

Stan is the first to sell a watch for Roy due to his review, with a bit of help from the PG.......


----------



## Stan

Well,

What do you expect? PG is a member of a very illustrious club. 

Garry, you founded it and picked the members well. No so daft, are you?


----------



## Garry

Why thank you Stanley......


----------



## pg tips

When you get yours please post your comments Garry.


----------



## Garry

Will do PG.

I'm collecting it at 07:30 tomorrow morning on the way to work. I'll put it on right away and it's first job will be to survive a day of installation work at Gatwick Airport.

It's then got to survive a 3 week installation in Chichester and a five week installation in Edmonton north London.

Believe me, if a watch can survive my installation work for more than 6-12 months, then it's a toughy.

Best so far has been a Citizen automatic ( 10 years.....







), then a Pulsar 100m chronograph - nearly four years.

I'm wearing a Seiko 5 from Roy at the moment, which is still ok, but I need a change sometimes.


----------



## Garry

Collected the watch.....and it's hard to make further comments than have already been made. Great watch for the price, although a tad smaller than I expected. Looks great on the RLT flieger.

Xcuse the crap pic...


----------



## MarkF

Garry said:


> Great watch for the price, although a tad smaller than I expected. Looks great on the RLT flieger.


Hi Garry, I think maybe it's the fleiger that dominates after all what is a fair sized watch. In fact I wanted it on a fleiger but changed my mind after your pic








and went with Stan's idea of the USA oiled leather, got it today and am well impressed









I wanted a clear legible watch for work and you wouldn't believe the amount of watches I've tried to fit this postion. It has to be clear, not too deep (I am constantly reaching into tight spaces)







and good enough to wear in meetings and most importantly I have got to like wearing it. Auto's are a no-no, I love them all, I can't bear to scratch or dent them and I do! After being gutted at breaking a Â£9 Sunburst Slava/Sekonda things had to change and I splashed out on a G-shock, well 3 actually, I lost the first one, sold the second and then immediately went out and bought another







They are unbelievable, no amount of abuse can stop it looking like new but I don't like looking at it so a new watch was called for, a quartz







it has to be!

Ahem, back to Roy's 6, it looks just right for work, is heavy enough for me to feel it, none of your gayboy Titanium for me  if I had to nitpick I'd rather it without the chapter ring which crowds the face a little and contributes to it's "small" appearance which wouldn't helped by affixing a bloody great fleiger
















At Â£45 it's a steal, it looks and feels worth more, best of all I won't give a fig when I break it, which I will, soon.


----------



## gravedodger

Wooohooo !!!







My RLT6 arrived today









Not that I need to do a review on it as such, Stan's review is very concise .... I just want to add my mini-review ... so here it is

Yeah baby Yeah .... this watch rocks







.... there ... that just about sums up my feelings









Roy, a sterling job sir! thanks for making such a fine and beautiful time-piece and the super fast service







the Brown USA oiled strap with sports clasp looks excellent as my pictures demonstrate




























And what about those Super Luminous hands and figures .... muahahaaaaa .... I know I should act my age and all that but there's nothing wrong with standin' in the cupboard flicking a torch on and off ...... I don't care if the wife does look at me funny ... I gotta new watch









right can't write any more .... more oogling at a watch to do









gravedodger


----------



## Stan

Gravedodger,

I guess you like it then?
















Told you so.


----------



## Roy

Glad you like it Gravedodger,


----------



## MarkF

I never got a box


----------



## Roy

All watches that I sell are sent in boxes even Â£16 Slava's, wasn't yours in a clear plastic one ?

I can only use boxes that I have at the time. If I had any of the clear plastic ones left then Gravedodgers would have come in one of those.

Due to the price of the RLT6 , I have to use the least expensive boxes available to me at the time.


----------



## MarkF

I wasn't really upset Roy









I am very happy with the 6, it has proved to be exactly what I wanted for work and has been worn Mon-Fri since I got it.

A plastic case was a small price to pay


----------



## gravedodger

mmnn ..... hey MarkF .... nar nar na narnar









sorry couldn't resist it buddy









gravedodger


----------



## MarkF




----------



## hikingcamping

Now I must get one too!


----------



## jungun

Nice utility watch - grab and go...


----------



## revilo

Hi all,

im new here, although ive been on a few times as a guest admiring all your lovely watches. Dont have big budgets at the mo but wont to start getting some better quality items. Really like the look of rtl6 especially with the brown oiled strap with clasp as pictured above - does anyone know if this strap is still available, im not so keen on the Nato ones.

cheers and hello

revilo


----------



## pg tips

email Roy on [email protected]

I would imagine he has them in stock, they are one of his best sellers, a great strap for the money.


----------



## MarkF

revilo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> im new here, although ive been on a few times as a guest admiring all your lovely watches. Dont have big budgets at the mo but wont to start getting some better quality items. Really like the look of rtl6 especially with the brown oiled strap with clasp as pictured above - does anyone know if this strap is still available, im not so keen on the Nato ones.
> 
> cheers and hello
> 
> revilo


I am sure Roy will ahve them, they are a good seller.

The "6" has a different face and handset now, I am not sure which I prefer but wished I'd kept my original. I use it a lot, fits under my cuffs easily when riding my motorbile, use it for gardening and stuff too, very legible for the size. I'd like to buy a 40mm version.


----------



## hikingcamping

The "6" has a different face and handset now, I am not sure which I prefer but wished I'd kept my original. I use it a lot, fits under my cuffs easily when riding my motorbile, use it for gardening and stuff too, very legible for the size. *I'd like to buy a 40mm version*.


----------



## declanh

is the rlt6 water resistant ?


----------



## Griff

30M i.e. splash proof only


----------



## UGfan

Griff said:


> 30M i.e. splash proof only


Just when I thought I wouldn't buy any more watches for a while this came along! I've ordered the orange hand RLT6 on the black and orange Nato.I am sure I won't be the only one choosing this option-especially at the price!


----------



## vinbo

UGfan said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 30M i.e. splash proof only
> 
> 
> 
> Just when I thought I wouldn't buy any more watches for a while this came along! I've ordered the orange hand RLT6 on the black and orange Nato.I am sure I won't be the only one choosing this option-especially at the price!
Click to expand...

Ordered one myself. Had an original but this looks totally different........much more my style


----------



## vinbo

On a nice little bund, my RLT 6-O


----------



## joeytheghost

vinbo said:


> On a nice little bund, my RLT 6-O


Looks good vinbo! When I get one for my chimpanzee ill throw it on him an share the pics!!


----------

